# The "Ignore" Feature



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Comes in quite handy when certain somebody's posts drives you crazy.









I suggest some of you begin to use it.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Kagee, I did not know this existed, but I appreciate it and will follow your lead!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Crap,cant see the pic so dont know where it is!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Crap,cant see the pic so dont know where it is!


Click on the name of someone that you don't get along with, and a screen with popup with profile, start a conversation, follow, ignore, and view trading profile will appear.....

You can't "ignore" a mod...….


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Beat you to it KaGee. He's one of two that the hammer has come down on recently.. And actually the only two I have ever done that to.
And his posts aren't irritating. It's the BS info that is posted and misleading or just a lie.


> You can't "ignore" a mod...….


Never tried Snakecharmer. Have you?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'm real close to using it on fastwawa


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> It's the BS info that is posted and misleading or just a lie.


No comment...oh wait, I guess this is a comment.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> Beat you to it KaGee. He's one of two that the hammer has come down on recently.. And actually the only two I have ever done that to.
> And his posts aren't irritating. It's the BS info that is posted and misleading or just a lie.
> 
> 
> Never tried Snakecharmer. Have you?


I clicked on "Kagee" initially and there isn't an "ignore" option for him and I assume other mods. I then clicked on "partlyable" and saw the "ignore" button. I have no beef with either gentleman so no need to try the "ignore' button for now.

I see someone is on "double secret probation" with 2 warning points..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> I'm real close to using it on fastwawa


You know youre gonna miss me when I'm gone.
...And leave Dio's ears alone.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fastwater said:


> You know youre gonna miss me when I'm gone.
> ...And leave Dio's ears alone.


Oh you won't be gone, just caged...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> Oh you won't be gone, just caged...


'Caged' is only a mindset.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

this "ignore" feature sounds useful - what i would really like to see is a dislike button (if you don't want to start a big fighting discussion that closes the thread but still express feelings about the BS that shows up).


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The ignore feature must be for the PC only. I don’t see it in the app unless I am missing something


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes... From a browser. PC or mobile. Not available on the app.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

All Thumbs said:


> this "ignore" feature sounds useful - what i would really like to see is a dislike button (if you don't want to start a big fighting discussion that closes the thread but still express feelings about the BS that shows up).


If a member finds something distasteful or just overly offensive, one can always use the "Report" feature located at the bottom of every post. That way it alerts the Mod's and it will be handled accordingly (if action is required).


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Can't seem to find a "report" anyplace?? But did find the "contact us" button....would this work the same way "report" does???


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

backfar said:


> Can't seem to find a "report" anyplace?? But did find the "contact us" button....would this work the same way "report" does???


the report is on the bottom left corner of each post.
sherman


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks uncle shermy


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

backfar said:


> Can't seem to find a "report" anyplace?? But did find the "contact us" button....would this work the same way "report" does???


It's been there from the beginning and was there on the previous platform.
Are you still not seeing it?


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Shermy pointed me in the right direction....i found it and can't wait to use it...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hook, you've been reported


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Hook, you've been reported


Suprisely, I'm not surprised.

Seriously, we can't catch it all. When members use the "Report" feature it's a great help in keeping things clean and respectful.
As KaGee pointed out, if someone is being obnoxious or a pain to another member, just use the ignore feature.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hook N Book said:


> Suprisely, I'm not surprised.
> 
> Seriously, we can't catch it all. When members use the "Report" feature it's a great help in keeping things clean and respectful.
> As KaGee pointed out, if someone is being obnoxious or a pain to another member, just use the ignore feature.


It's also great if you see an obvious spam-bot posting..


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> It's also great if you see an obvious spam-bot posting..


This is true and an alert is automatically sent for sure in most cases. But again, that's where the "Report" feature comes into play as well. We get spam alerts but most come at times where it can't be addressed immediately. I know for sure, I'm not a 24/7/365 person. After all, there's fishing to be had.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

laynhardwood said:


> The ignore feature must be for the PC only. I don’t see it in the app unless I am missing something


 I am on Tapatalk app and it has an ignore. Click on the person and then on the 3 little dots top right. Then ignore. Image just for clarification, I would not ignore laynhardwood.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

partlyable said:


> I am on Tapatalk app and it has an ignore. Click on the person and then on the 3 little dots top right. Then ignore. Image just for clarification, I would not ignore laynhardwood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man thanks . I am going to look into that Tapatalk app thanks.


----------

